# quality deer in laurens county??



## lithiahunter (Oct 11, 2009)

Its my first year hunting Laurens county near cedar grove. Does any one hunt this area, if so what should I be expecting as for as the quality and and number of deer in this area? I set a trail cam and all I have gotten is a few small bucks and a mature buck with a broken rack. If possibe I would love to see what else others in the area have taken.


----------



## chappy 16 (Oct 11, 2009)

im not sure about the size of the bucks in that area but have seen some nice ons from cedar grove area.. also if you need some plots planted i do custom work. give me a call im local.  478-290-0495  chris


----------



## matt92 (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't know where you are hunting, but there have been some good deer killed down there. I have gotten some big ones that I have processed for people down there. If you need any processing done, I am in Dexter about 12 miles from you.

Thanks


----------



## lithiahunter (Oct 12, 2009)

hey matt92, I thank you for your input. what are your prices???? b/c the place I have been using has not impressed me.   
              thanx, Mark


----------



## matt92 (Oct 12, 2009)

We charge $60 for skinning and processing; $45 if already cleaned.  Sausage is $2.00 per lb. 
Give me a call if i can be of any help- 478-984-6219

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Bladeslinger (Oct 12, 2009)

*Laurens Co.*

Matt does a great job, been doing ours  for about 3 yrs now. As for the hunting its really been good for us so far. The numbers are good and we hve seen a few real good bucks every yr. Here is one of the good ones from last yr.


----------



## lithiahunter (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey Matt, I am wanting to know where to drop the deer at because it would be trouble to clean deer at my camp with being primetive.


----------



## matt92 (Oct 14, 2009)

Mark, 
give me a call when you get time 478-984-6219 

Thanks 
Matt


----------



## PC Chevyman (Oct 25, 2009)

We have hunted a 1000 acre tract right on the Dodge-Laurens line for about the last 15 years. We have killed countless 8 and 10 pointers and a couple 12's. Our land is off of HWY. 46 near Eastman. It's funny you say something about a deer with a broken rack because we've killed 3 deer in the last 2 years with broken racks. One would have been a monster. I don't know whats causing this, or maybe just coincidence. But I live over 3 hours from there and I make the drive almost every weekend.  Great place to hunt.


----------



## SBG (Oct 25, 2009)

Poachers...road hunters...4-wheeler joy riders...stand stealers...camp thieves...some pretty good deer.


----------



## Bullitt34 (Oct 27, 2009)

LithiaHunter,  here are a few recent trailcam pics off the land I hunt in south laurens.


----------



## bckso102 (Oct 21, 2012)

From what I've seen and hunted in Laurens, deer hunting ia awesome!!


----------



## thorott (Oct 21, 2012)

ive seen 150 class bucks killed around cedar grove.  i hunt 3 miles as the crow flies, and we kill nothing but good mature deer every year.  there are a lot of poachers to the east of cedar grove. but as a whole, there are a lot of good deer around there


----------



## thebreeze (Nov 28, 2012)

lithiahunter said:


> Its my first year hunting Laurens county near cedar grove. Does any one hunt this area, if so what should I be expecting as for as the quality and and number of deer in this area? I set a trail cam and all I have gotten is a few small bucks and a mature buck with a broken rack. If possibe I would love to see what else others in the area have taken.


 i killed the one in my avatar back in '03 in laurens co., been hunting here all my life and only seen about 3 of this size 'on the hoof' but they are out there.


----------

